# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Comme coller copier une formule avec lien / How to Copy paste formula with link

## jl2009

voici mon besoin: quand je copie une formule par la fonction copy/paste special/formula d'une feuille dans une autre, j'obtiens la même formule dans la cellule cible Mais si la formule de base change, la formule copiée, elle ne change pas? commenet faire pour que la formule s'adapte automatiquement?

Merci

----------


## Raiby

> voici mon besoin: quand je copie une formule par la fonction copy/paste special/formula d'une feuille dans une autre, j'obtiens la même formule dans la cellule cible Mais si la formule de base change, la formule copiée, elle ne change pas? commenet faire pour que la formule s'adapte automatiquement?
> 
> Merci



Je ne comprends pas le lien entre les deux feuilles mais tu peux utiliser un copier/coller avec liaison.La réponse est dans le titre de ton post.Ça paraît trop simple.

I don't see the link between the two sheets but you can use copy/paste link.The answer is in the title of your topic. It's too simple.

----------


## jl2009

Merci et effectivement cela paraît trop simple et pourtant; Si dans l'exemple repirs, je change la formule dans la cellule B4 de la feuille de base, je voudrais que la formule dans la cellule F5 s'adapte automatiquement et je n'y arrive pas.

Merci d'avance.

----------

